# Some rare little Birds visited my garden today



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Long Tailed ****

Hope you enjoy.

One Eating









A collection of them(We get upto 12 at times as Long tailed **** group in the winter)









One looking straight at me.









CheeRS James.

:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking pics James


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

very cool shots, one of my favorite birds, you here them before you see them. i get 3/5 in but never for long before the Gang moves on, what did you have in the basket ?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Lump said:


> very cool shots, one of my favorite birds, you here them before you see them. i get 3/5 in but never for long before the Gang moves on, what did you have in the basket ?


We bake alot, so off cuts of baked pastry they really like that, bread, spounge, what evers going really, but they do like pastry.

And yes we always hear them before we see them, like little children my mum says, they twiter.

Lovely Bird.:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

some cracking pictures there!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Really good James :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ill have to make up some sort of dry bread feeder :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never seen those birds before. Maybe they don't venture this far north Good pics:thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

top notch togging James :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

.....ahem....

.....clears throat.....

Nice **** :thumb:

:lol:









..seriously though, cracking shots James, did you have the camera set up with a wireless remote? And what gear was you using?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pics - like the first one...


----------



## FinstP (Nov 29, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I've never seen those birds before. Maybe they don't venture this far north Good pics:thumb:


They are regular visitors to the RSPB site at Lochwinnoch - saw them there last week, along with Goldfinches.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

FinstP said:


> They are regular visitors to the RSPB site at Lochwinnoch - saw them there last week, along with Goldfinches.


I see Goldfinches often, I must keep an eye out for these then.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

get loads of these in my garden - btw they love coconut split in half and hung up on a branch


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Not bad pics but they are not really rare birds, they tend to go round in a large flock and they only spend 30 secs or so in one place. So you may not see them often but there are a lot of them around. Some of the shots are slightly incorrectly focussed something to keep an eye on, will help to make good shots great shots


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

James_R said:


> .....ahem....
> 
> .....clears throat.....
> 
> ...


No Wireless mate, Canon 400D + Canon 100 - 400mm L series.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ah the title promised so much....

nice pictures but not really into the feathered bird type...

:thumb:


----------

